# No Nut November



## Leotardo DaVinci (Oct 31, 2021)

Are you lads participating this year? I sure as hell am.


----------



## Canoodler (Oct 31, 2021)

Yea.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes, but your avatar isn't helping.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes, but only for the first 15 minutes or so.


----------



## TurkishOreo (Oct 31, 2021)

Why not?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Oct 31, 2021)

My lover won't be happy, but fuck their opinion.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeah bois, lets do it.
>Fails instantly.


CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> My right hand won't be happy, but fuck their opinion.


FTFY


----------



## Spud Stacker (Oct 31, 2021)

Im doing ultra-nightmare mode this NNN.

Atleast three times a day I whack off to just before the point of orgasm before stopping cold, and the rest of the day i surround myself with pornographic material

I will also have a vibrating bead lodged directly against my prostate on max the entirity of the month.

By the time December hits im going to be capable of phasing through solid objects, teleportation, and making a certain 41% statistic shoot all the way up to 100% by sheer willpower


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Oct 31, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> Im doing ultra-nightmare mode this NNN.
> 
> Atleast three times a day I whack off to just before the point of orgasm before stopping cold, and the rest of the day i surround myself with pornographic material
> 
> ...


May God have mercy on you friend.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Oct 31, 2021)

Leotardo DaVinci said:


> May God have mercy on you friend.


By the time I am done, god will be begging me for mercy


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 31, 2021)

>makes a "No Nut November" thread
<while using an attractive female avi for their profile
OP, you're fucking funny.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Oct 31, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >makes a "No Nut November" thread
> <while using an attractive female avi for their profile
> OP, you're fucking funny.


This is my Lent on the internet. Not only to lay off the spunk-monkey, but also the motivator behind that.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Oct 31, 2021)

_> average kiwifarmer tomorrow_





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 31, 2021)

>nutting outside your wife at all


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Oct 31, 2021)

Not fully.

I did it last year and I didn't gain super Jimmy Neutron brain powers or anything like that at all - I can't believe it was all a lie! Seriously though, it did make me realize how it's somewhat of a hard thing to stop altogether for a long time, but it also didn't feel too rewarding in the end. I'll probably do a *Negligible Nut November *instead and limit it to like once a week or something since there is value in abstaining and too much probably is bad for you.


----------



## Love Machine (Oct 31, 2021)

Nope. and I intend on failing at about 1 hour in.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 31, 2021)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Yes, but your avatar isn't helping.


Me during No Nut November:


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Oct 31, 2021)

Like I say every year: I aim to make up for all the 'No Nutting' everyone else is doing, I am going to spend the entirety of November doing nothing but masturbating. My version of 'No Nut November' is that I will have not have any 'nut' inside my balls. I will nut so you don't have to. You're all welcum.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 1, 2021)

no porn or hentai for a hole month? why not?


----------



## ditto (Nov 1, 2021)

A whole month eating only legumes?!? 

Barbaric.


----------



## Israel did nothing wrong (Nov 1, 2021)

Fascist Frederick said:


> Like I say every year: I aim to make up for all the 'No Nutting' everyone else is doing, I am going to spend the entirety of November doing nothing but masturbating. My version of 'No Nut November' is that I will have not have any 'nut' inside my balls. I will nut so you don't have to. You're all welcum.


----------



## Gekks (Nov 1, 2021)

The only kind of nut I'm abstaining from is pistachios.

Everything else is fair game.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 1, 2021)

Saw this Tweet and thought it was funny: 


Tweet | Archive

 
Twitter | Archive


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 1, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> >nutting outside your wife at all


I'm doing the SIGMA grindset and nutting in other people's wives.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm already prepared for this.
See instead of beating off to cartoons and other shit. I've decided to use sexpest lolcows as a reminder of what will happen if I touch my dick. Everytime I get the urge I ask...
"Do I want to end up like Chris and his fanta orange special"
"Do I want to end up like that furry who ate a pizza covered in splooge sauce"
"Do I want to end up like that man who review every single porn."
You'll say its cheating but the image of the examples up top makes me re-think touching my dick ever.


Spud Stacker said:


> Im doing ultra-nightmare mode this NNN.
> 
> Atleast three times a day I whack off to just before the point of orgasm before stopping cold, and the rest of the day i surround myself with pornographic material
> 
> ...


We'll be rooting for you my guy. Don't give up.


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Nov 1, 2021)

I never fap. Just gonna be another average month of uncapitalized erections and the occasional wet dream.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 1, 2021)

Aren't most people seriously participating all like, 21 and under? I have never seen or heard of a dude in his 30s participate.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Nov 1, 2021)

White man, reject the idea of No Nut November. Embrace it's roots, store your Vrill for spellcasting purposes. It's not enough to avoid cooming, you must also participate in Esoteric Strasserists rituals to bring about Hyperboric reformation. Otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## Dyn (Nov 1, 2021)

You guys are a pack of retards just stop being porn addicted anime pedos all year long and beat off when you feel like it.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Nov 1, 2021)

Dyn said:


> You guys are a pack of retards just stop being porn addicted anime pedos all year long and beat off when you feel like it.


but how can I save my sperm up for dick destroy december


----------



## Madre Muerte (Nov 1, 2021)

Pornography is evil blah blah blah.


----------



## Imaloser (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm going for it. I already don't fap generally at all because porn is for the weak. 


Madre Muerte said:


> Pornography is evil blah blah blah.


Unironically this.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Nov 2, 2021)

Fialovy said:


> Aren't most people seriously participating all like, 21 and under? I have never seen or heard of a dude in his 30s participate.


You think some burnt out Gen X faggot is capable of abstaining? It's the whole generation that grew up supporting porn lmao.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 2, 2021)

lol fuck that nerd shit I don't even get to No Nut Noon


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Nov 2, 2021)

I was DOA. I'll try again next year


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 2, 2021)

I thought people post their favorite porn in this thread, but, oh, well...


----------



## redcent (Nov 2, 2021)

Where do all these people get all the energy


----------



## Muu (Nov 2, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Saw this Tweet and thought it was funny:
> View attachment 2679245
> Tweet | Archive


" Porn addiction is basically not a real thing" - porn addict


----------



## Caesare (Nov 2, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> Atleast three times a day I whack off to just before the point of orgasm before stopping cold, and the rest of the day i surround myself with pornographic material


That's a good way to get the dreaded male bladder infection.


----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 2, 2021)

Neko GF said:


> Saw this Tweet and thought it was funny:
> View attachment 2679245
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


Replies are limited, what a fag.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Nov 2, 2021)

Fascist Frederick said:


> Like I say every year: I aim to make up for all the 'No Nutting' everyone else is doing, I am going to spend the entirety of November doing nothing but masturbating. My version of 'No Nut November' is that I will have not have any 'nut' inside my balls. I will nut so you don't have to. You're all welcum.


You gotta keep that for destroy dick december or fibonacci fap february


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Nov 2, 2021)

DJ Grelle said:


> You gotta keep that for destroy dick december or fibonacci fap february


Fibonacci Fap February sounds fucking brutal
1,1,2,3,5,8,13 times by the end of the first week.


----------



## Donald J. Trump (Nov 4, 2021)

To be frank, I don't really need Reddit to tell me when I need to jack off.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 5, 2021)

Hell yeah, I'm doing it again this year. If I fail, I'll change my pfp to a picture of Jeffrey Toobin.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Nov 6, 2021)

Donald J. Trump said:


> To be frank, I don't really need Reddit to tell me when I need to jack off.


I don't think it's a "reddit" thing anymore. I almost see it as Lent for abstaining from primal desires.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 6, 2021)

yep, been having alot of weird dreams lately. one of them is me trying to marry a girl even when she's being targeted by assassins.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 6, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> yep, been having alot of weird dreams lately


Same. Are there any recurring motifs you can identify? For example, recurring themes in my dreams are a castle or large building that has to be protected from something, the appearance of a hole or pit outside my house, having to kill a large wild animal, and looking for a blonde woman that asked me to follow her but keeps disappearing.

I'm going to try starting a dream diary to keep track of it all and see if I can find more patterns.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 16, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Same. Are there any recurring motifs you can identify? For example, recurring themes in my dreams are a castle or large building that has to be protected from something, the appearance of a hole or pit outside my house, having to kill a large wild animal, and looking for a blonde woman that asked me to follow her but keeps disappearing.
> 
> I'm going to try starting a dream diary to keep track of it all and see if I can find more patterns.


i had another dream. fucked a girl i knew from high school. thing is, she was ugly as sin but she had the biggest tits and ass.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 16, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Same. Are there any recurring motifs you can identify? For example, recurring themes in my dreams are a castle or large building that has to be protected from something, the appearance of a hole or pit outside my house, having to kill a large wild animal, and looking for a blonde woman that asked me to follow her but keeps disappearing.
> 
> I'm going to try starting a dream diary to keep track of it all and see if I can find more patterns.


The large building represents your cock. It needs to be protected from jacking off. The pit or hole is a vagina. The large wild animal you have to kill is your biological urges, and the blonde woman is your ultimate goal, a real woman. She wants you to follow her and not give in to your base desires.


----------



## blazeaster (Nov 28, 2021)

I failed, but I will participate in DDD(drunk driving december)


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 20, 2021)

blazeaster said:


> I failed, but I will participate in DDD(drunk driving december)


It's Destroy Dick December, you've already failed it. 
I also failed it because I forgot about it day 1 of december.


----------



## Spud (Jan 13, 2022)

Chimp in state of nature never jerks off, but in captivity he does, wat mean?


----------



## SomeDingus (Feb 8, 2022)

no fart feburary!!


----------

